

Ask HN: Annoying Part of your work you'd love to deligate? - dugg

an Avid HN reader here. I am pursuing an idea related to virtual assistance. For that, I want to understand what kind of daily (boaring?) work you have to do and you wish you could deligate if you had a virtual assistant. the work may be irregular (once in a week/month or once in a while) but it is so annoying/boring that you simply don't want to do if somebody can do it for you. The only criterion is that the work can be done virtually. Thanks!
======
zephyrfalcon
Phone calls and meetings...

~~~
dugg
what kind of phone calls? business enquiries? Support?

------
andrewljohnson
I could use help with my spelling.

~~~
dugg
Let me understand. if you write much and frequently, then spell check is sure
a time-consuming task. Is that so?

